# I should have used a masking tape to keep the horizon line straight ;/



## ARaymodeArt (Jul 8, 2018)

Sharing one of my recent pastel drawings. Enjoy ;p


----------



## ARaymodeArt (Jul 8, 2018)

I need to work on trees, might need to get some pastel pencils to make life easier...


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

I think there isn't any problem with these leafs... If you going to choose academic precisity with the leafs, you have to follow as same with every other detrails of the picture too.


----------



## ARaymodeArt (Jul 8, 2018)

yarnart said:


> I think there isn't any problem with these leafs... If you going to choose academic precisity with the leafs, you have to follow as same with every other detrails of the picture too.


Hmm I am not quite sure I understand what you mean. Do you mean if I am trying to aim for realism, I should do it across the whole drawing not just one aspect like the tree in this case?

How is this one? Just done it now. I am hoping to get a scanner soon, so I can give direct shots of the pastel drawings.

I have finally received my unison pastels and really enjoyed them thus far. This drawing uses a combination of both rembrandt and unison pastels.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

ARaymodeArt said:


> . Do you mean if I am trying to aim for realism, I should do it across the whole drawing not just one aspect like the tree in this case?



Yes, exactly. :smile:


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

By the way, scanner not always better like photo, try to arrange a proper 'background, a good angle and some acceptable lights, and then you don't really need any scanner. ;-)


----------



## ARaymodeArt (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, I will keep that in mind.


----------

